

Ask PG: Would you put your house on Airbnb? - resdirector

Sorry if this question sounds snarky, but I'm genuinely interested if you would or not and the reasons why or why not.<p>(And my apologies if this question has been asked before in one of the other mammoth threads).
======
pg
I don't need the money, but if I did want to rent it out I would sooner do it
through Airbnb than any of the other options.

------
Peroni
Great question. Fundamentally I would be sincerely interested in his take on
the whole situation but given the contrversy & ongoing investigation I think
it will be highly unlikely that he will make his position known any time soon
and I can't blame him.

------
nodata
Normally, Airbnb hosts exchange their property (plus a little house work) for
some cash.

I doubt pg needs it.

